# domotica para tesis



## deniel144 (Ago 12, 2010)

hola bueno estoy estudian ingeniería civil informática y estoy en mi proyecto de tesis. 
les cuento mi proyecto es un sistema domotico orientado en la seguridad para el hogar de un costo mas accesible que los que existen actualmente en el mercado.. este sistema tendría sensores en puertas ventanas vigilancia a distancia llamada de emergencia y reconocimiento de los que viven en la casa esto sera con rfid sensores de movimiento sensores magnéticos

bueno aquí les quiero pedir un empujón con respecto al área del hardware primero que nada que componentes elegir mi idea inicial es usar un pic 32bit como procesador de sensores global este estaría regido por un pc de formato pico-itx ademas de poseer una alimentación de emergencia con una batería de alarma ustedes que opinan.

saludos


----------



## Beamspot (Ago 13, 2010)

¿Y para que quieres un PIC32 si seguramente con uno de 8 bits tienes suficiente?


----------



## Scooter (Ago 13, 2010)

Con esos componentes, la "baratura" se esfumará rápido.
Luego piensa en la instalación, quizás sea interesante un bus de campo para ahorrar cables.


----------



## Basalto (Ago 13, 2010)

No se a que le llamas mas economicos que los actuales, ya que la praca de pruebas del pic 32 bits, mas los sensores, mas la pbc, etc. Se te puede ir a unos 500 euros, sin exagerar nada.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ago 13, 2010)

Para un proyecto de esos podés usar tranquilamente un PIC18F4620 ....un ATmega644 ambos salen por los U$S 12 y le podés programar infinidad de aplicaciones.
Aparte de eso lo que te recomiendo es lo siguiente:

- Dibugar un cuadro sinóptico con las diferentes capas de hardware para ver cuales son tus limitantes y posibilidades de conexion.
- Dedicir que tipo de sensores y como se van a adaptar a tus necesidades.
- Decidir que lenguaje de programación vas a usar...y de ahi que velocidad de ejecución vas a necesitar.
- Tener en cuenta el ruido electrico externo y de la linea para definir el fabricante del micro usado...algunos fabricantes como microchip no se recomiendan para ambientes altamente ruidosos debido a que se borran solos, presentan fallas de funcionamiento por estática, etc.

Eso es lo básico como para darte una idea de como vas a encarar el proyecto y los costos que va  abarcar.

Un saludo !


----------



## deniel144 (Ago 13, 2010)

ok muchas gracias por sus respuestas como es una tesis de ingeniería civil informática lo que mas me importara sea la interfaz que va a tener el programa haré unos cuadros sinóptico, bueno programare en java pero el chip estaba pensando en C

ahora por que mas económico por que en mi país (Chile) este campo esta muy atrasado como por ejemplo en España que lleva la delantera en esto

saludos


----------



## deniel144 (Ago 14, 2010)

perdón por el up

bueno aqui le entrego que es lo que quiero hacer como tesis, ahora si alguien es de chile ( ofuera) y esta en las misma que y que quiera hacer sus tesis sobre lo mismo no tengo problema de pasarle la interfaz que haremos aquí va lo que pretendo:




y una explicación a grandes rasgos sobre el hardware:


Computador: será el encargado maestro de todo el sistema quien ve el estado de cada componente y los administra

Interfaz pic: será quien se encargue de la parte de censores monitoreándolos y viendo que estén funcionando además podrá activar o desactivar sensores, según el usuario lo requiera. Podrá enviar señales de emergencias para que el computador tome la decisiones necesarias según el sensor que se a activado. 

Sensores de movimiento: como lo indica este Serra el conjunto de estos sensores  donde el pic los controlara.

Sensores magnéticos: como lo indica este será el conjunto de estos sensores  donde el pic los controlara.

Sensores exteriores: nos referimos a estoy sonsoles a los que el usuario quiera conectar o especificar algún sistema de sensores adicional

Control por telefono: este es una parte crítica ya que el computador y el usuario podrá enviar sms con códigos para activar o bloquear una alarma. 

Cámaras: el usuario podrá ver en forma directa o remota las cámaras que estén posicionada estratégicamente en la casa.

Sistema rfid: este es el sistema de reconocimiento del usuario que viva en dicha casa se podrá ver como solo rfid o contraseña.

Alarma: Este es la parte como su nombre lo indica de alarma que se activara para alertar alrededor de la casa 
Luces: luces posicionadas estratégicamente para q el usuario las programe


eso seria

saludos


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ago 14, 2010)

Bueno proyecto 100% entendido ahora a desarrollar.
Lo que te recomiendo es que propongas primero toda la electrónica como punto inicial del proyecto.
Según lo que vi en tu diagrama , no es necesario gran poder de procesamiento ...solo con un PIC que tenga bastante ROM  y una buena RAM estamos listos....con un PIC18F4550 estamos listos, además le podés dar conectividad USB con la PC.


----------



## deniel144 (Ago 21, 2010)

Gracias por la respuesta claro el pic es como la segunda alma del proyecto. primero voy a empezar a hacer diagramas para que ustedes me vayan guiando


Investigando encontre este modulo que le parece la configuracion ademas sale un metodo para grabar el pic :  http://www.todopic.com.ar/foros/index.php?topic=23135.0


Bueno avanzando, hice el interfaz del pic para conectarlo a usb ahora quiero pedirle una ayuda como conectar los sensores. Estaba pensando en forma directa osea por eje el de movimiento que tiene salida ttl conectarla directamente a una pata del pic pero el problema es que si es para varios no me va a dar la cantidad de patas así que necesitaría otro circuito .. con que chip me recomiendan?

eso saludos


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ago 22, 2010)

Como los sensores de movimiento no requieren tiempos de lecturas críticos podés emplear registros de desplazamientos como por ejemplo el 74HC165 que te da 8 entradas digitales por 3 del PIC.
Luego haces un barrido de todos los registros y obtenes los datos de los sensores casi en tiempo real...

Con respecto al bootloader , no te lo recomiendo ya que que te puede llegar a ocupar un 30% de la memoria del PIC o más.....además usando el bootloader USB no podés usar dicho puerto para comunicarte por la PC.


----------



## deniel144 (Nov 8, 2010)

hola bueno hace tiempo que no sigo el post pero ahora ya esta mas concreto encontré una utilidad de conexión que es jpicusb http://www.divideandconquer.com.ar/2009/01/jpicusb-comunicacion-pic-usb-usando-java/ y bueno en el ejemplo se como se envían los dato, ahora como identifico los pines  del pic tengo que leer el datasheet o aparece en otro lugar

eso gracias


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 8, 2010)

Tenés que leer la hoja de datos o pasarte por mi post: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/control-dispositivos-traves-modulo-usb-pic18f2550-17458/ y ver como va la cosa..

saludos !


----------

